# Verses that keep the pilgrim from sinning



## matthew11v25 (Feb 19, 2005)

I praise God that there are verses on my heart that I look to in times of temptation (struggle with sin or lack of reverence to God)....whether it be verses of His judgment or His goodness.
These verses I always come back to. 

Here are a few...


Psalm 7:11-17


> "God is a righteous judge, And a God who has indignation every day. If a man does not repent, He will sharpen His sword; He has bent His bow and made it ready. He has also prepared for Himself deadly weapons; He makes His arrows fiery shafts... I will give thanks to the LORD according to His righteousness And will sing praise to the name of the LORD Most High."



1 Corinthians 6:20


> For ye are bought with a price: therefore glorify God in your body, and in your spirit, which are God's.



Hebrews 12:28-29


> Therefore, since we are receiving a kingdom which cannot be shaken, let us have grace, by which we may serve God acceptably with reverence and godly fear. For our God is a consuming fire.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 19, 2005)

Praise God for the Sword of the Spirit, which is His Word:



> There hath no temptation taken you but such as is common to man: but God is faithful, who will not suffer you to be tempted above that ye are able; but will with the temptation also make a way to escape, that ye may be able to bear it. (1 Cor. 10.13)





> Finally, my brethren, be strong in the Lord, and in the power of his might. Put on the whole armour of God, that ye may be able to stand against the wiles of the devil. For we wrestle not against flesh and blood, but against principalities, against powers, against the rulers of the darkness of this world, against spiritual wickedness in high places. Wherefore take unto you the whole armour of God, that ye may be able to withstand in the evil day, and having done all, to stand. Stand therefore, having your loins girt about with truth, and having on the breastplate of righteousness; And your feet shod with the preparation of the gospel of peace; Above all, taking the shield of faith, wherewith ye shall be able to quench all the fiery darts of the wicked. And take the helmet of salvation, and the sword of the Spirit, which is the word of God: (Ephesians 6.10-17)





> Blessed is the man that endureth temptation: for when he is tried, he shall receive the crown of life, which the Lord hath promised to them that love him. Let no man say when he is tempted, I am tempted of God: for God cannot be tempted with evil, neither tempteth he any man: But every man is tempted, when he is drawn away of his own lust, and enticed. Then when lust hath conceived, it bringeth forth sin: and sin, when it is finished, bringeth forth death. (James 1.12-15)





> Be sober, be vigilant; because your adversary the devil, as a roaring lion, walketh about, seeking whom he may devour: Whom resist stedfast in the faith, knowing that the same afflictions are accomplished in your brethren that are in the world. (1 Peter 5.8-9)



Romans 12

Psalm 119 in its entirety!


----------



## matthew11v25 (Feb 19, 2005)

Amen.

1 Peter 5:8-9 and 1 Cor 10:13


----------



## Average Joey (Feb 21, 2005)

These verses are something the lost man can never understand.They show that instead of man working righteousness for salvation,a man works after salvation as an appreciation for salvation from God through Christ!Praise God!


----------

